# [SOLVED] PC freezes after reboot / hard reset



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

New PC - all components brand new. Everything works fine except it freezes after each reboot or reset. System shuts down, power is still on (fans are running) but it simply does not start again, monitor is black.


I even tried different OS but it's clearly hardware related. Maybe I plugged something wrong? I suspect the pins. I connected them to JFP1. I double checked all + and - and it seems to be connected ok. 

MOBO: MSI Z87-G43 Gaming 

Any ideas?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*



> New PC - all components brand new.


We are gonna need a lot more info about your PC:
RAM (make/model, capacity of each module and number of installed modules)
PSU (make/model;wattage)
CPU
GPU
HDD
OS (your profile says XP. Is it the same OS you're running on the new build?)

Consider performing a bench test as described here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html, the sticky is quite old but still relevant.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

As above, we need to know the Brand & Model of all components in the build. 
If you made all connections using the Mobo manual, they should be correct.
If the fans, including the CPU fan, is still running the system is not shutting down.


----------



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

MSI Z87-G43 Gaming 
Crucial Ballistix DDR3 8GB/1866 (2*4GB) BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU
Corsair CX Series Modular 80 Plus Bronze 600W 
Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5 GHz BOX
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC 2GB DDR5 P
WD Red WD20EFRX (2TB, 64MB, SATA/600) 
Scythe Katana 4 SCKTN-4000 
Dysk SSD Plextor M5 Pro 2,5'' 128GB, SATA III ( Read/Write 540/340MB/s) PX-128M5P	

Ram tested in various combination - 1/3; 2/4; 1 piece in each slot 

Question is not related to my friend's PC.
Tested on XP and Windows 8 - both freshly installed on formatted ssd


----------



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

Sigh... question *is* related to my friend's PC, so my profile is misleading.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

According to the QVL, your CPU is not supported.
It goes as high as the 3.4GHz i5 4670K
EDIT, after scrolling down, it is listed under Haswell refresh :facepalm:
You may need to update the BIOS for it to work.
MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

If the CPU/Bios were not compatible I doubt the PC would boot/run.


----------



## jarekexe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

Well... BIOS update solved the problem.

Isn't that little weird though?

Brand new mobo and problems straight away.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: PC freezes after reboot / hard reset*



jarekexe said:


> Well... BIOS update solved the problem.
> 
> Isn't that little weird though?
> 
> Brand new mobo and problems straight away.


Glad it worked.
Unfortunately Motherboard manufacturers can't usually see what CPU will be released 6 months in the future, so they update their QVL when new Ram or CPUs become available, as well as reworking the BIOS for any changes necessary.


----------

